# Java Moss



## jclark2191 (Dec 5, 2014)

URL=http://s107.photobucket.com/user/jclark2191/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20150121_231401_zpsbyarxvgr.jpg.html]







[/URL]

Ok so, here is a little loose bundle of Java Moss I have at the far end of my 55G aquarium. Both pictures are of the same chunk, just from different angles. I have more/smaller bushels tied to some of my driftwood pieces as well, but they are harder to get a picture of.

Anyway, here is my question: Why is it dying!!??

I just cleaned out about half of it today because it was just brittle and brown. I've had it in my tank for two weeks now and it's not fairing well. This is a bit of a shock because everything that I have read on it says that it is incredibly hard to NOT let it prosper. I keep my tank at a healthy 76 degees(on the lower end for the fish, and the higher end for the plants), PH is 7.8, nitrite 0, nitrate 15-20, KH 140, and GH 180.

Only thing I can think of is maybe too much light, but everything else in the tank is thriving. Fish and plants alike. So I'm pretty stumped on what the cause of this massacre really is.

Any thoughts are welcome!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I have similar water parameter to yours and I cannot keep Java Moss in my tanks, it turns brown or just fades away. I do have excellent results with Najas grass though and can't stop it from growing.

I've discussed this problem with different members of my local fish clubs and the answer always seems to be, 'either you can grow Java moss and not Najas grass OR you can grow Najas grass and not Java moss'.


----------



## jclark2191 (Dec 5, 2014)

Najas Grass? 
Never heard of that. Is it hearty enough to stand up to 4 Mbunas and 8 Peacocks?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I don't know if it will be hearty enough for those fish, as I haven't tried it with Mbunas and Peacocks.


----------

